# Solved: Unable to disable McAfee firewall



## barcelonabi (May 11, 2007)

Hi,
I'm trying to connect my work laptop to Internet at home via my wireless connection. In order to do so, I'm asked to first and foremost disable my anti-virus and firewall. No issues with disabling my anti-virus. As far as my firewall goes though, I have McAfee firewall 8.0 and I'm unable to disable it since the option is grayed out. I'm pretty sure I have admin rights on my computer...any idea why this option is grayed out? Any other way to disable my firewall so I can install my Internet connection?
Thanks in advance,
Brigitte


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i had mcafee 7 for a short time and all i had to do was right click on the mcafee icon ,click on firewall and disable.


----------



## HiF|yer (Aug 16, 2007)

It has no "Firewall off" setting...at least not one that I could find. A month before the renewal date it started nagging me with a .wav file horn that would scare the poop out of me three times a day...no way to disable the horn. I couldn't even find the .wav file anywhere in the program!

Finally uninstalled the whole cantankerous mess and installed Zone Alarm's Internet Suite. 

Not that I answered your question, but maybe I have given you a clue what you are in for


----------



## Talamasca (Mar 23, 2003)

Something isn't right...I think it's odd for something to ask to disable A/V to get on internet.

What did I miss?


----------



## barcelonabi (May 11, 2007)

I may have not been very clear in my explanation of the problem... In order to set up my wireless connection (which is my already configured Internet connection at home) on my work pc (so I can go on Internet when I work from home), I need to disable the firewall (mine is McAfee 8.0). I will enable it right after the set up is completed but I can't do the set up if the firewall is enabled. My issue is that the box to disable the firewall is grayed out and I really don't know how I can go around that (and why it is actually grayed out)...any clue? Thanks!


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

why don't you just uninstall it with mcafee's tool ,do what you need to do ,then reinstall mcafee. i used this tool a few month ago and it worked great.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/McAfee_Consumer_Product_Removal_Tool_d5420.html


----------



## barcelonabi (May 11, 2007)

Thanks, it sounds like a good option. I guess my only question then is how can I reinstall it if I'm not the one who set it up in the first place...?


----------



## muddler (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello Barcelonabi. When I re-installed my bt broadband router I too was instructed to disable firewalls and antivirus but I ignored it and pressed on and the whole installation went ahead without a hitch.


----------



## barcelonabi (May 11, 2007)

Thanks. Actually, I just figured it out. There is no way I can disable McAfee firewall but as long as I disable Windows firewall it works. Issue resolved - thanks!!!


----------

